# Anubias question



## conifer (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm setting up a planted tank for the first time in 15 years. I bought some anubias - they came in a little basket, with the roots growing in some kind of fibrous substrate. I know that the roots can't go under the soil so I plan on attaching them to a piece of wood. 
The question is, do I remove the fibrous substrate by gently pulling it away from the roots, I should I leave it where it is?

Thanks!


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Anubias have very very strong roots compared to most plants, and any roots that aren't rotten will stay on the plant if you pull the fibrous substrate off carefully. I wouldnt leave anything on the plant that came in the packaging. i would also suggest giving the roots a good rinse before putting it in your tank to get any excess material from the packaging off so it doesn't enter your tank. good luck!


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning con...

Anubias grows without being attached to anything. If you can, just perch it on top of the driftwood or lava rock and allow the roots to grow around the piece. I have these plants just placed on top of rocks and eventually the roots grow down into the gravel.

The fiber material around your plant is "rock wool". It's used by the growers to keep the roots packed together and protects the roots during shipment. Just carefully remove as much of it as you can, it shouldn't go into the tank.

Anubias is a great starter plant, though slow growing. It's undemanding as far as lighting and will eventually flower in the right tank condtions. 

Like all aquatic plants, it grows best in very clean water. I replace half the water in my tanks every week and dose a good fert when I do the water change.

B


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Basically yes, pull all that off... It is insulation.
Use fingers, tweezers, and rinse with water.
And tying down to drifwood is best thing to do. Although this plant will grow freely, they will be happiest when attached to wood.
Even if most of the roots get torn off, (or eaten) they will grow back in the right environment.


----------



## conifer (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info. How about with eleocharis? It seems like it would be nigh on impossible to extract the roots from the rock wool without breaking them.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

conifer said:


> Thanks for the info. How about with eleocharis? It seems like it would be nigh on impossible to extract the roots from the rock wool without breaking them.


It's possible, you just need a lot of patience... >.<

Putting it a bucket with water with good light will help you see the plant better... it's weird. The wools also comes off easier in water... Just explaining my experience with it.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

I used a large needle to work the rock wool from delicate roots. I started at the bottom of the root "ball" and worked my way up to the actual plant. It is tedious and requires patience, but prevents broken roots. Just remember to work it out in tiny, tiny pieces going around in circles as you work your way up the root ball. Then rinse in warm water to remove any fibers that may be left. Good luck!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If they are growing any stem plants in rock wool, just cut the plant at the base. Chances are you'll damage roots trying to put them in the substrate anyway and then they rot.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've been told not to plant a plant with more than 2" of roots (thanks Ben) so if some of the roots break off a little you will be ok, (even though you don't "plant" Anubias, you anchor it to a porous rock or some wood.)


----------

